# UTV buyng advice



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looking for a UTV, used is preferable to save money but reliable is paramount since I've already got too many projects to be repairing a junk UTV.

requirements:
haul a 1100 lb trailer 6 miles over gravel road with a few steep hills.
handle semi-rough slick pasture and trail occasionally with trailer so 4x4 required
windshield and roof required since I work in the rain/winter.
reliable as Mish's fantasies but priced to make me happy (I'm a cheapskate) 
fun to run is a bonus.

Any real world suggestions? Currently I'm considering the Polaris 570 but can't stomach the price. The Linhi Bighorn works but I suspect too many repairs.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Im still running my 1997 Kawasaki Mule 550, so I cant help you mines slow 2wd with a winch






a picture of my next UTV


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Honda 350 or 450 rancher fits the bill for reliability. You are pissing in the wind if you want a side by side for anything less than a 3 year old 4x4 pickup

Put up with the rain/snow like a man and you will be golden.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

I had a arctic cat prowler for awhile and ultimately got rid of it for a regular ATV. The issues I had were that it was really too light for hauling trailers within its own weight capacity up anything steep. I use a jeep now for most of what the utv was used for, or one of our trucks. UTVs have huge marketing behind them but I feel They aren't up to a lot of the tasks they are advertised to do. Just my two cents. Good licks with whatever you choose.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The only side by side UTV I would consider would be the Bobcat Toolcat. My tractor and Kawasaki 4 Wheeler can handle most anything that a regular UTV can do except allow me to have a passenger. 
Side x Side Vehicle News | Bobcat Toolcat 5610 Utility Work Machine


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

After looking at the prices of the ATV/UTV's I came up with a different approach. I sat down and went through the specs, wheel base, length and height of the side by sides. Then I looked at small trucks, Geo, Jeep, Bronco 2, and Ford Rangers. I finally found a nice 99 Ranger Reg cab V-6 4x4 for $2500. It's actually smaller then some side by sides. Plus I saved over 10K. 

This works great for "ME", it's my "gator". I use it off road in the woods and trails around the property. Haul wood, drag logs out, tow the boat to the lake, take it into town and drive down the interstate at 70mph. Have been very impressed with it's capabilities on and off road. Plus the most important part is the enclosed cab with radio, heat and AC. Especially in the summer heat and -20 in the winter.

I simply can't believe the money companies get for an ATV or UTV. IMHO, it's absolutely ridiculous 15K to 20K, seriously. I would rather use the money for extra supplies.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a 2008 Yamaha Rhino, I bought it used with just over 1,000 miles. I've had it for 3 years now. Not one problem. I love it.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

In my experience, Polaris is pretty much the only one to stay away from. Unless they've up'ed their quality. Company I worked for on and off back home used to use 4 wheelers a lot (timber industry), and the Polaris' stayed in the shop 90% of the time. They also had Honda, Yamaha, Suzuki products and they worked. Especially the Yamaha Pro Hauler. If you can find one of those in decent-good shape for a good price, GET IT!! They're wider than standard 4wheelers and have real good power. Honda, I believe, brought back the Big Red name in the form of a side by side, a utility one. I know Kubota makes a good utility side by side that you can get a cab for it with heat/ac/radio and all that jazz. BUT, honestly I'd get a compact 4WD truck. Ranger, S10, Tacoma, BroncoII. You can do more with them and with a good set of tires and good technique, they'll go just about anywhere a side by side will. I followed a group of friends down some 4 wheeler trails in a full size Bronco I had. Came out with a few new beauty marks but I made it!

Just remembered, the electric side by side. I friend's dad's place sells them. 4WD, sealed motors, the one we drove toped out at around 40mph. Instant torque, popped a wheelee by accident. Did I spell wheelee right? I don't think so. Anyways, like I was saying, they're pretty cool. Only down side is it runs off batteries, so there's a potential problem. But they are quiet.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The only side by side UTV I would consider would be the Bobcat Toolcat. My tractor and Kawasaki 4 Wheeler can handle most anything that a regular UTV can do except allow me to have a passenger.
> Side x Side Vehicle News*|* Bobcat Toolcat 5610 Utility Work Machine


I also love the BobCat ToolCat but not the price. And I have seen a lot of complaints about the Polaris quality.

The seller of a 2013 Mussimo 400 UTV (one of the more established Chinese UTVs built with Yamaha parts) with only 380 miles on it that I had looked at earlier called me and seriously dropped the price to $3900 so I picked it up tonight. With only 24 hp I was concerned about it having the power to pull the trailer up the hills but tonight I went ripping up the hills holding 35 mph without the trailer. Gave it a good 10 mile run on the dark gravel roads and it's preforming much better than I expected.

Everything works well except for a loose radiator hose and crappy headlights so I suspect it will be acceptable for the price. I looked at some new UTVs today at 3 stealerships and was looking at at least $8700 for a new UTV (Kawasaki Mule 610) that fit the requirements. Considering that this machine's primary job is hauling horse shit I really didn't want to use a new machine with a fancy paint job.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Just remembered, the electric side by side. I friend's dad's place sells them. 4WD, sealed motors, the one we drove toped out at around 40mph. Instant torque, popped a wheelee by accident. Did I spell wheelee right? I don't think so. Anyways, like I was saying, they're pretty cool. Only down side is it runs off batteries, so there's a potential problem. But they are quiet.


With my solar system I strongly considered an electric UTV but they are very heavy with the batteries and I couldn't find any used ones at all. The hills and trailer would quickly kill the batteries. Maybe when battery technology improves.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I have a 2008 Yamaha Rhino, I bought it used with just over 1,000 miles. I've had it for 3 years now. Not one problem. I love it.


 I will second this vote, I also have the 08 with over 6K on it and not a single brake down. Sure I've done the usual maintenance, brakes, wheel bearings, ripped CV joint boots and oil changes. But I have used the heck out of it on the farm, hardest task probably hauling my 2000 lb spryer, up hills, down hills and plowed fields. Then on the weekend go riding with the guys and beat the sh!t out of it. It's runs pretty cocky all considered and I probably ride harder than most having a pro moto-cross past for about 6 years. I'm getting the new Yamaha YXZ 1000R next month, but that's strictly a, I want to kill myself machine, not a work horse you can have fun on too. I will keep the Rhino also for the old farm standby. Some stuff I just can't mow with the tractor. Polaris is junk, they break a lot, I have a few buddies with them and they're always broke down, cost a lot with crap for resale.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

my Mule 97 550 mule has over 4000 hrs on it when hourmeter finally quit working, a true workhorse


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> my Mule 97 550 mule has over 4000 hrs on it when hourmeter finally quit working, a true workhorse


That is a bunch of hours! How many miles?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

well it doesnt have a odometer but i Reckon 40,000 to 50,000 miles, at least. 4000 hrs X ten MPH 
fyi the hr meter hasnt worked in about 10 years


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> With my solar system I strongly considered an electric UTV but they are very heavy with the batteries and I couldn't find any used ones at all. The hills and trailer would quickly kill the batteries. Maybe when battery technology improves.


That is true, and the motor life might be shortened if you hauled heavy loads regularly.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Buy an old Jeep!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anything but a Polaris .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Gimble said:


> Buy an old Jeep!


Already have a CJ but I need something different people can drive without my worrying about them with the clutch ect. Plus having a vehicle as narrow as the trailer makes it easier to stay closer to the barn walls for stall mucking.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Heres a few pictures of my old mule including Hr meter




















Hr meter is 4011.8
It was originally Red in color, but I sprayed it Oct 2014 it with Raptor Liner (Bed Liner), That is when I also Added the winch, which I actually used for recovery ( getting unstuck) while Deer Hunting last week, best money ever spent would have been a long walk back to camp.
This Kawasaki 550 Mule was originally purchased new by the Santa Fe Railroad and used in (Track Inspection) it came with a fully enclosed cab and heat, my Uncle whom worked For Santa Fe RR bought the Mule from them and used it in ranching / hunting and let the grandkids drive it around, he sold it to my dad who used on a small acreage at the lake, when my parents sold the lake property they gave it to me. It ran great when I got it but was pretty sad looking, I took the Cab off made a front windshield from lexan, relaced the lights that were on it with KC's, added the winch, all new brakes, cables. Wheels and Tires, and the Raptor Liner Job my self all in all I have about 100 hrs in welding, sand blasting, priming, spraying, electrical, mechanical ect.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many of the ATV off road vehicles offered today are pretty amazing machines. Some state even allow limited on road use. It saddens be to say avoid Polaris . US made US owned. But they have no honesty , will not stand by warranty even on one that never ran right from the day it was dropped off. 
Sorry but if you are going to spend that kind of cash go Honda.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

First,,,, Gunner's Mate,,,, very nice.

I looked hard at the Honda 500cc and it's shiny paint. I just didn't want to spend $9400 (by the time I put a windscreen and top on it) and have people tossing horse manure in the trailer behind it. Yep.... I'd love to go ripping around in a powerful and pretty UTV but I doubt I'd do it very often. I have too many other things going on and I'm beginning to consider that if I'm smart financially I may be able to retire in another five years. 

I'd never fully retire but I would become much more selective in the orders I'd accept, Those 1500 lb pieces get heavy after a while; it would be nice to only accept the smaller orders.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> First,,,, Gunner's Mate,,,, very nice.
> 
> I looked hard at the Honda 500cc and it's shiny paint. I just didn't want to spend $9400 (by the time I put a windscreen and top on it) and have people tossing horse manure in the trailer behind it. Yep.... I'd love to go ripping around in a powerful and pretty UTV but I doubt I'd do it very often. I have too many other things going on and I'm beginning to consider that if I'm smart financially I may be able to retire in another five years.
> 
> I'd never fully retire but I would become much more selective in the orders I'd accept, Those 1500 lb pieces get heavy after a while; it would be nice to only accept the smaller orders.


Thanks for the compliment, I was in the same boat 10-25,000 dollars for a new UTV, I just couldn't do it. I cannot believe people pay that for a utv, mine needed a lot of little things, but I did all the work myself for about 1500 instead of thousands buying a new one.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

FYI anyone thinking of spraying a 4 wheeler, UTV, or vehicle with raptor liner I give it 5 stars, one year of use and no fading, peeling, or staining, I sticks to Plastic great if you FOLLOW the directions. Pictures don't really do it justice it looks awesome, I have neighboors that have done their brand new UTV's with spray liner after they saw mine.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a kubota rtv 1100 that was handed down. It's slow but it's a beast. Hydraulic everything and full cab with heat and ac. Hookups for all kinds of hydraulic gizmos from jackhammer and polesaws to spreaders and excavators. It's similar to the toolcat. If it was me buying I'd spend the money on a truck. But that thing is awesome nonetheless


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Many of the ATV off road vehicles offered today are pretty amazing machines. Some state even allow limited on road use. It saddens be to say avoid Polaris . US made US owned. But they have no honesty , will not stand by warranty even on one that never ran right from the day it was dropped off.
> Sorry but if you are going to spend that kind of cash go Honda.


I see UTV's all over small beach towns. Last time I was in Port Aransas they were all over the place like ants. I didn't know Polaris is a US company. That sucks. I never cared enough about them to look into them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

UTV's sell like candy in my neck of the woods....Raptors are the big thing.... all decked out to look ridiculous at 25k........people and kids buy them and realize the extra car payment hurts and they go up for sale on local sale forums.

Within a 35 minute drive from me there are 4 or 5 1000 plus acre places that host riders .......mud pits trails, hills, and red neck girls partying.......... not sure why they call them red necks though ........ some of them gals are wearing a bikini and I aint seen one with a red neck yet?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

M715 with a SB chevy


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> UTV's sell like candy in my neck of the woods....Raptors are the big thing.... all decked out to look ridiculous at 25k........people and kids buy them and realize the extra car payment hurts and they go up for sale on local sale forums.


Local Craigslist listings show very few used UTVs in my area. I suspect most people sell to people they already know around here and hardly anybody buys the high $ models for racing around. I bet the high $ ones would be a blast in the southern CA dunes,


----------

